# trojaner oder was ist das



## timur (9. Dez. 2018)

hallo liebe gemeinde 

hab heute die meldung im clamav gesehen:

Sat Dec  8 13:53:12 2018 -> /var/lib/amavis/tmp/amavis-20181208T130811-16381-xsyUTmUk/parts/p002: Doc.Malware.Generic-6768748-0(00000000000000000000000000000000:11094) FOUND 

rkhunter meldet bei mir leider nur das hier:
Invalid WEB_CMD configuration option: Relative pathname: "/bin/false" 

und dann habe ich mal ispprotect als trial durchlaufen lassen und bekam das hier:







ist es das was ich denke ? wäre für lösungsansätze sehr dankbar!


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2018)

Das ist ein email anhang, also vermutlich ein Windows Trojaner, den clamav korrekt erkannt hat und er dürfte schon entfernt und gebopunced worden sein. Das was ispprotect erkannt hat ist eine spam mail und 2 suspekte PHP scripte. Wegen der ClamAV sache musst Du garnichts machen und wegen der ISPProtect Funde schaust Du in die Dateien rein ob es Malware ist oder nicht.


----------



## timur (10. Dez. 2018)

hallo Till
danke für deine antwort


die beiden php datein sehen normal aus aber bei der anderen bin ich mir nicht so sicher wie kann ich das auschliessen ob die datei schadcode enthält oder nicht ?

vielen dank


----------



## Till (10. Dez. 2018)

Ich denke die 3. Datei ist nur spam, der signatur nach, und kein Schadcode, ich würde die einfach so belassen.


----------



## timur (12. Dez. 2018)

alles klar dann belasse ich das so danke dir till habt ihr eine spendendose? bzw kaffeekasse möchte gerne was kleines reinlegen denn ich kriege hier immer schön viel hilfe


----------



## Till (12. Dez. 2018)

Unsere Spendendose ist das ISPConfig Handbuch. Wenn Du noch keines hast, dann magst Du Dir vielleicht eines zulegen?


----------



## timur (14. Dez. 2018)

ehrlich gesagt würde ich was kleines spenden anstatt mir bücher zuzulegen denn nicht das ich nichts über ispconfig lesen oder lernen möchte


eher weil ich überhaupt kein lese fanatiker bin bzw. schon in der schulzeit nie wirklich am vorlesen teil genommen habe hört sich unglaublich vielleicht an aber ich hab für bücher nichts übrig

nicht falsch verstehen habe nichts gegen ispconfig um gottes willen im gegenteil find ispconfig auf gut deutsch richtig geil gemacht gegenüber vielen anderen

aber um es auf dem punkt zu kommen wenn ich nicht lesen muss dann mach ich es auch nicht


----------



## Till (14. Dez. 2018)

Schreib mir bitte eine mail an info at ispconfig dot org was Du Dir so vorgestellt hast, dann finden wir da was passendes. Das ISPConfig manual ist übrigens ein ebook, Du müsstest es also nicht lesen, kannst es auch einfach nicht runter laden. Es gibt das Ebook halt als Dankeschön für die user die uns unterstützen.


----------

